# HELP!! Female CT acting really strange!!!



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

OK this new CT female I got last week is acting strange. All she seems to ever do is hang around the top of the tank like she's dead or hangs almost upside down at the bottom and I haven't seen her eat in 2 or so days. I took her out of the split she was in with my other female last night and put her in the community tank in the hopes that she might perk up but she hasn't. I found her hiding behind the filter and when I got her outta there she was still swimming with her head down and not eating! 

I did think maybe she could be constipated so tried to give her some pea but she wasn't interested in it at all.

Anyone have any theories as to what might be wrong?

I can't rule out disease but she doens't seem to have velevet or fin rot.

She was ok for the first 2 days I had her, still seemed a little listless but was eating.

I look forward to your replies. Thanks


----------



## Matty (Dec 25, 2006)

anasfire, firstly, to reduce stress, isolate her in a smaller (or bigger) tank. Make her feel at home. Could it be internal parasites? With the positioning of her body as you say, it confuses me aswell. She almost goes UPSIDE DOWN when at the bottom? And at the top just listless? Well at least you know it isn't constipation or SBD. Try to remove the filter from the split (if you have one) to reduce stress and provide her with more of a safer, calm envionment. If it's stress, you could put a blanket or towel over the split to reduce her from seeing shadows or moving objects which may bring on more stress. If it isn't stress thatn I'm clueless as well. Just trying to offer some helpful advice for a fellow betta lover. OH by the way, you said that she was okay the first few days; is your split cycled? Maybe the water conditions aren't what she was used to. Best of luck and hope she gets better!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

She seems to be showing some improvement in the community tank. I think she might have been lonely coz she came from a large community tank with platys and other female bettas. I think I'll just keep her in there for now until she perks up. She's still not eating but we'll see if she does tomorrow.
Thanks Matty - formally betta_love lol


----------



## Matty (Dec 25, 2006)

anas kinda off-topic but how did u know  and yeah hope she gets more comfortable...are there aggressive fish in there that might be bullying her? or other territorial fish?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I knew coz I've read your post about your tank problems lol. No she's in with guppies, neon tetras and harlequin rasbora's which all ignore her.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

would this be the same female that just attacked your CT male ?


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

nope, different female. The one that attacked my male spawned with him just last week.


----------



## Matty (Dec 25, 2006)

alrite...um....lets see darn...just make sure she can get her own psace without her having the chance or reinjuring her fins..hope she gets better


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Matty, you're not paying attention lol. This female doesn't have anything wrong with her fins (well she has old injuries but she's fine now). She was just acting lisltess so she's in the community tank now and seems alot more happy, I think I saw her eating this morning (the tropical flakes, hey whatever floats her boat). I think I'll leave her in there until I want to spawn her. She leaves the schooling fish alone and they leave her alone so it's all peaceful in there. As for the VT female that attacked my CT male she's now been iscolated and won't be kept in the vecinity of any of my males again.


----------

